# need better tax advice....



## Melissa58275 (Apr 14, 2014)

Hi. After filing my first Spanish tax return a few weeks ago, I came to the conclusion that I really need better advice than I am getting from my current gestor. I need someone who not only understands how to comply with Spanish taxes, but what I should be doing (legally) to legitimately minimize my taxes AND who understands the US-Spain tax treaty so I'm doing both what's required and what I can to not overpay. 

I'm in the Coasta del Sol, Torrox, but willing to travel a reasonable distance or to work online with someone who really knows their stuff. Any suggestions?

Cross posting to general thread, just in case.
Melissa


----------



## Dunedin (Aug 12, 2013)

Melissa, you might wish to look over the recent numerous answers to the questions on US Spanish tax posed by gm197. You will see that this includes an analysis of some parts of the double tax treaty as it applies to US citizens. The treaty is relatively short in terms of the articles that might be relevant to you. It is best if you look separately at each type of income and if you have pension income again consider each type separately.


----------

